
Geoff Hinton's “Neural Networks for Machine Learning” Is Being Offered Again - modeless
https://www.coursera.org/learn/neural-networks
======
modeless
I took this course when it was first offered in 2012 and I can't recommend it
highly enough. It has had a big impact on my career.

The course focuses almost entirely on neural nets rather than taking detours
through the rest of machine learning. I recently learned that the well-known
optimization technique RMSProp, presented in the slides of this course[1], was
not previously published and subsequent papers have been using the course
notes as a citation for it. Despite this level of cutting edge knowledge being
contained in the course, it was possible (though difficult) for me to follow
with no previous machine learning experience and no prerequisites other than
the math I learned in the course of getting a CS degree.

[1]
[http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~tijmen/csc321/slides/lecture_slid...](http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~tijmen/csc321/slides/lecture_slides_lec6.pdf)

------
chrisfromwork
Pretty frustrated about this course. I had registered for the 2012 version at
the end of June 2016 and after I got a quarter of a way through the lessons
they removed it. When I talked to the company they said it would be re-
available in september. I'm skeptical it will contain new material and am
extremely frustrated with the overall experience.

~~~
Terribledactyl
They seem to have done a purge on older courses recently, lost access to 2
courses recently as well. It's extremely frustrating to adapt to the
particular style and flow a course and then have it ripped out for...? (I'm
not actually sure what justification goes here)

Unless I can download all of the content at once, I'm staying away. (This
works well for textbooks, but videos can be large. ~40GB/Semester/Class for
720p MIT OCW off youtube)

------
ganeshkrishnan
What's the syllabus and prerequisites for this course? There is not enough
information about it

